

Human Like Memory Capabilities - comatose_kid
http://sef-linux.radar.cs.cmu.edu/nuggets/?p=32

======
sef
In addition to the book version of the thesis, available through MIT Press,
there's a scanned version of the ancient tech report online at
ftp://publications.ai.mit.edu/ai-publications/pdf/AITR-450.pdf

------
aswanson
Any links to his papers?

~~~
comatose_kid
I couldn't find his PhD thesis - the best I could do was the mitpress site
which contains selected chapters:

[http://mitpress.mit.edu/catalog/item/default.asp?ttype=2&...](http://mitpress.mit.edu/catalog/item/default.asp?ttype=2&tid=9750&mode=toc)

Also, he has a list of selected older papers at his homepage:

<http://www-2.cs.cmu.edu/~sef/sefPubs.htm>

